# Basic 30cm Cube



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2011)

Non-CO2 (daily Excel dosing), inert substrate, internal filter, unheated, 11w PC.

Rotala, Anubias, E. quadricostatus, Ranunculus.

Dosing TPN+ and Excel daily.

Commissioned as a beginner's set-up for Tropica to be exhibited at Aqua 2011, Telford.


George Cube 2 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Tom (13 Sep 2011)

Looks nice George - how much are you dosing of each for this?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Sep 2011)

nice George, how longs this been set up?


----------



## Gill (13 Sep 2011)

Love it, Ranunculus  is really growing on me. How have you found it in this tank. Thinking of trying it out.


----------



## Radik (13 Sep 2011)

Non CO2 is misleading if you are using Excel. Some may think they can achieve that without it. In fact you can but will take you ages.


----------



## JohnC (13 Sep 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Love it, Ranunculus  is really growing on me. How have you found it in this tank. Thinking of trying it out.



I've been asking Outsideinside to look out for it for ages. Last month they mentioned it had popped up on the Tropica lists finally. I'm eager to give it a shot also. 

Although I thought it was smaller in leaf form then Georges picture makes it out to be..


----------



## spyder (14 Sep 2011)

Lovely. Cubes are growing on me.

Could your share any more details on Aqua 2011 - Telford?


----------



## George Farmer (14 Sep 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Looks nice George - how much are you dosing of each for this?


Thanks, Tom.

I'm dosing 1ml TPN+ and Excel each per day.  I change 75% every 2 weeks using softwater (RO with a bit of tap).



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> nice George, how longs this been set up?


Thanks, Ian.

It's been set up for about 2 months.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Love it, Ranunculus  is really growing on me. How have you found it in this tank. Thinking of trying it out.


Thanks, Pardeep.

I find Ranunculus a bit unpredictable.  I've had it in a tank with higher lighting, more CO2 and more nutrients, yet  it didn't do so well. When it does settle in it's a fast grower.  I've seen it creep along the substrate in one or two aquascapes which I think looks better.  I think it needs more light and nutrients to do that.



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Non CO2 is misleading if you are using Excel. Some may think they can achieve that without it. In fact you can but will take you ages.


Sorry, Radik!  I didn't mean to be misleading.  Hopefully your post will prevent any misunderstanding, so thank you for pointing that out.



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Lovely. Cubes are growing on me.
> 
> Could your share any more details on Aqua 2011 - Telford?


Thanks.

Here's more info on Aqua 2011. I'm only attending on the 4th Oct to set up display aquascapes.

http://www.aquatelford.co.uk/


----------



## spyder (15 Sep 2011)

Thanks. Shame it's a trade event.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Sep 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> Thanks. Shame it's a trade event.


Indeed. Aquatics Live is set to be the best consumer show, especially with UKAPS there!


----------



## flyingfish (16 Sep 2011)

is this the pets at home cube and light?


----------



## George Farmer (16 Sep 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> is this the pets at home cube and light?


Yes. Unfortunately they are no longer available.


----------



## JohnC (16 Sep 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> flyingfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should be coming back no?

P@H still have the tags on the shelves, they have launched a new range of "lifestyle styling kits" for the range and the cube was/is the PFK subs voucher offer.


----------



## flyingfish (18 Sep 2011)

I managed to bag one while they were still on the shelves!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Sep 2011)

I understand it's an issue with the light.  I believe it falls short of the minimum standard due to their being no way of securing the bracket to the aquarium.  

You may notice that other types have a screw that can tighten the unit against the glass.  With this model, the light bracket just rests under it's own weight.

Shame, as I would happily pay the RRP just for the optiwhite cube with no light or filter...


----------



## JohnC (18 Sep 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I understand it's an issue with the light.  I believe it falls short of the minimum standard due to their being no way of securing the bracket to the aquarium.
> 
> You may notice that other types have a screw that can tighten the unit against the glass.  With this model, the light bracket just rests under it's own weight.
> 
> Shame, as I would happily pay the RRP just for the optiwhite cube with no light or filter...



Which is what i told cooper international but they weren't having it.... shame....


----------



## si-man (19 Sep 2011)

Nothing wrong with how the light.mounts on mine. Nice and secure, just make sure you slot it on the tightest part, job done.


----------



## Jim (19 Sep 2011)

Wonderful tank and fantastic to see the use of inert gravel.

I honestly believe that people are paying exorbitant unnecessary amounts for "soils" with supposedly "magical" qualities.


----------



## JohnC (19 Sep 2011)

Jim said:
			
		

> Wonderful tank and fantastic to see the use of inert gravel.
> 
> I honestly believe that people are paying exorbitant unnecessary amounts for "soils" with supposedly "magical" qualities.



Some plants love the root feeding. Case in point. I'm looking at a little red crypt in a tumbler of Flora Base in my little arc tank where i stopped adding ferts and easy carbo months ago due to pregnant shrimp. It's flourishing on complete neglect getting all its food from the soil it sits in. 

In my main tank with full EI and CO2 injection where it sat in inert sand and gravel with root tabs it struggled to hold onto 4 or 5 leaves at a time.

Yes, you can get the same results of "posh soil" in a cheaper way using additives or DIY mixes but results can be mixed and unpredictable especially when the soil is disturbed.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

So simple but stunning!


----------

